# Continuos Disconnection from Crossfire



## kingboo150 (Oct 29, 2009)

My friend has been playing Crossfire for about a week on his sister's laptop and has been disconnecting frequently.

He can't even play a game for at least 5 minutes and he gets disconnected.

He has tried :

to re-install Crossfire

to close other programs while playing

to update his drivers

to turn off firewall/antivirus

to reset his internet


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi kingboo,
1. Has he tried playing the game on another computer?
2. What are the system specs of the computer, including operating system, RAM, hard drive, and PSU?
3. What is his Internet speed according to www.speedtest.net?


----------



## kingboo150 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello,

I am unable to give you this information because he can't access her sister's laptop.

He will get his computer's adapter card fixed by tomorrow, and he might be starting to play on his computer instead of her sisters which seem to doesn't have a problem with CrossFire.

However, I will give the information needed if he gets access or I apologize if he doesn't need any more help since he computer will be fixed.

If he gets his computer fixed, he won't care about the laptop anymore since he doesn't need to play on it, I apologize for making this thread.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok, sounds good!


----------



## kingboo150 (Oct 29, 2009)

Ok, sorry he got his computer fixed. Sorry making this thread :[


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

That's ok though.:smile:


----------

